# Topics > Space >  Spaceship Neptune, tourist spaceship, Space Perspective Inc., Merritt Island, Florida, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Space Perspective Inc.

spaceperspective.com/spaceship-neptune

----------


## Airicist

The Space Perspective - Spaceship Neptune

Jun 18, 2020




> Space Perspective’s magnificent, safe suborbital flight via space balloon will smoothly fly you to the edge of space. Soak in the curvature of our beautiful planet against the blackness of space, while gently sailing along inside the revolutionary, near-zero emissions Neptune capsule above the rich colors of the Earth below.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Space Perspective raises $40M Series A for stratospheric balloon rides"

by Aria Alamalhodaei
October 14, 2021

----------

